# Not even remotely wood



## kweinert (Sep 27, 2017)

But we just bought a coffee table that matches existing end tables.

And there was a lot of Styrofoam packing.

So, can you stabilize Styrofoam? The temperatures might be OK. The melting point of the beads is higher than you need to cure but that doesn't mean that that is true in the expanded state.

Conceptually it just seems like a cool thing to be able to make a stopper or something out of Styrofoam as it's not something you see a lot of (or in my case, *any* of) and the uniqueness factor might be worth a sale or two.

I'm just curious if anyone has tried it or has better knowledge than I was able to find to know if it's worth trying.

Thanks.

Full Disclosure: if none of you knows already you'll know in a bit as I already have a small block under vacuum right now :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## kweinert (Sep 27, 2017)

Drumroll, please.

The answer is this: expanded polystyrene melts at a much lower temperature than the unexpanded polystyrene. 

As anticipated I ended up with a pancake of Styrofoam at temperatures lower than would have been required to catalyze the Cactus Juice.

Oh well, it was worth a try - right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2017)

Well, at least now you know! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 27, 2017)

You'll have to pardon me, but being known to cast a few odd things, that's one I've never considered. Because... To begin with, it would be about impossible, in my mind, to assume any penetration on expanded polystyrene. The stuff floats; for eternity on the ocean, from what they say. They mold it into coolers, and it holds water. They make fishing bobbers out of it, and if the fish don't bite, they'll bob around out there in the lake all day. Would it not turn into a sponge and sink if it were capable of soaking up liquid? The only thing I can see you filling when you pulled vacuum is the void between the beads, wherein if it hadn't melted, it would have crumbled, or more like exploded into a million little white BBs scattered all over your shop, when you turned it. 

 I do applaud your effort however!! The casting bug is strong in this one Obi Won!! He's a Jedi caster fer sure!!  

Honestly, I can't believe the cactus juice didn't melt it, considering the damage it does to acrylic lids.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Honestly, I can't believe the cactus juice didn't melt it, considering the damage it does to acrylic lids.



That was my first thought as well which is why I tried it in a separate, disposable container first :)

Yeah, I was skeptical but it didn't cost too much to try and you have to admit that it would have been pretty unique if it had worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh, I admire your spirit, don't get me wrong! I'm just worried about the neighbor's cats now!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

